# Help With 6139-6002 Please



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

I've just aquired one of these .In excellent condition with that gold / yellow dial and pepsi bezell .Really beautiful .BUT I don't know how to use it or therefore how to verify that it works properly .Can't find anu manual/instructions .Any help appreciated.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi julian

the 6139 has the quickset day-date function whereby you press the crown and it advances the date,press harder and it advances the day as well.

the stopwatch is simple the top button starts the stopwatch, and then stops it with another press,the bottom button resets to zero/12o'clock.

regards,john.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

forgot to say julian

this calibre is autowind only-no manual wind







so you have to shake it to get it going

john.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The teeth on the inner plastic bezel are often damaged on these....inner bezel should rotate freely using the crown in normal position.

The other thing is that the stems for these are virtually impossible to get









And the original bracelets are a bit scarce as well, aren't they Jason


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Top button is sticky as is bottom button .Both require to be persuaded out after being pushed in .Watch runs and started after a couple of shakes .Date and day will change again a bit stiff .Watch has an unmarked crystal .Very few marks on the case and I believe an original bracelet which is certainly too small for my wrist .The inner bezel rotates OK and the outer one is virtually unmarked .I got it in an exchange deal .

I think it may have to go back .It was too much to hope for I guess ,being cosmetically excellent.


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

One more question :

Should the sub dial seconds move when the watch is running or is it activated by a button ?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

julian

it's not such a big job to free the pushers,you just need to get the back off,press both the pushers in (if they are already stuck in, that's ok),lift out the spacer ring (carefully!),push out the ahem,pushers+springs,imerse the springs in something like white spirit,use a small screwdriver (1.00)to scrape the acky,gungy dna out of the pushers and the holes where they fit (try not to damage the 'O' ring on the pushers,when all is clean,apply a small amount of silicon grease around the 'O' ring,dry the springs out,refit the springs,put the pushers/spring back into their holes,keep them both pressed in and fit the spacer ring and let go of the pushers, refit back,presto-job done









note,the spacer ring is a two piece assembley, ensure that the spring stays on the ring (when the back is fitted, it applies pressure to the spring to stop the movement moving up/down).

hawkey, i'd forgotten about the inner bezel being moved with the crown









oh and,julian the 30 minute couter (subdial) should only move when the stopwatch is activated.

regards,john.

ps,it could be that the springs inside the pushers are not there,i made some once out of a ballpoint pen spring,(it was too large in diameter and had to be made smaller by twisting with two sets of narrow nosed pliers) btw, they are only about 5mm long.our host supplied me with a pair for another one,if you beg and plead with him,he may be able to dig you some out


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Many thanks to John for all that information .


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> julian
> 
> it's not such a big job to free the pushers,you just need to get the back off,press both the pushers in (if they are already stuck in, that's ok),lift out the spacer ring (carefully!),push out the ahem,pushers+springs,imerse the springs in something like white spirit,use a small screwdriver (1.00)to scrape the acky,gungy dna out of the pushers and the holes where they fit (try not to damage the 'O' ring on the pushers,when all is clean,apply a small amount of silicon grease around the 'O' ring,dry the springs out,refit the springs,put the pushers/spring back into their holes,keep them both pressed in and fit the spacer ring and let go of the pushers, refit back,presto-job done
> 
> ...


I 'm not confident that I could do that work successfully John.

Do you know of anyone perchance that may take a look ,estimate, and take it from there ?


----------

